# Suche guten Ego-Shooter - Die besten Titel auf dem Markt [Stand: Juli 2015]



## Matthias Dammes (16. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Suche guten Ego-Shooter - Die besten Titel auf dem Markt [Stand: Juli 2015]* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Suche guten Ego-Shooter - Die besten Titel auf dem Markt [Stand: Juli 2015]


----------



## azraelb (16. Juli 2015)

Aus meiner Sicht fehlt hier in der Sinlgeplayer Sparte Bulletstorm. An das Gameplay kommt noch immer kein einziger Shooter heran. Einzig vielleicht Bioshock infinite kann dank der Story mithalten.
Auch das neue wolfenstein ist imho um einiges besser als Crysis...

Was Evolve und Titanfall in der Multiplayer Liste zu suchen habe weiß ich echt nicht. Vor allem Evolve ist doch DER Flop schlechthin.
CS:Go dürfte z.B. um einiges beliebter sein


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Juli 2015)

Wo ist hier bitte Quake live? vermisse ohnehin Arenashooter (bsp. Quake, UT, Toxikk, Reflex)

Habe jedes Crysis gespielt ... fande keins wirklich Atemberaubend.
Grafikblender ... nichts weiter


COD 4 hat ne großartige Kamp.
Bioshock Inf. hat ne geniale Story.

BF4 Online ist Technisch einfach zu Kaputt und hat ne Langweilige Kampagne.

farcry Kampagne ist gut, das game wird in meinen augen aber schnell Langweilig. 



Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## Igel75 (16. Juli 2015)

Für mich fehlt noch die Borderlands Reihe.
Zum einen ebenfalls eine sehr gute Story und wenn man so in den Foren schaut wird die Reihe sehr oft als Multiplayer Shooter empfohlen.


----------



## michinebel (16. Juli 2015)

Igel75 schrieb:


> Für mich fehlt noch die Borderlands Reihe.
> Zum einen ebenfalls eine sehr gute Story und wenn man so in den Foren schaut wird die Reihe sehr oft als Multiplayer Shooter empfohlen.



Die Borderlands Reihe gilt mehr als Action-Adventure mit Rollenspielelemnten und nicht als klassischer Egoshooter.


----------



## Igel75 (16. Juli 2015)

Wobei meiner Meinung nach Bioshock Infinite und Borderlands sich vom Spieleprinzip ähnlich sind.


----------



## Rising-Evil (16. Juli 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Wo ist hier bitte Quake live? vermisse ohnehin Arenashooter (bsp. Quake, UT, Toxikk, Reflex)
> 
> Habe jedes Crysis gespielt ... fande keins wirklich Atemberaubend.
> Grafikblender ... nichts weiter



Meine Meinung



wievieluhr schrieb:


> BF4 Online ist Technisch einfach zu Kaputt und hat ne Langweilige Kampagne.



Ok, die Kampagne ist kurz und grottenschlecht, da war der Singleplayer des Vorgängers um ein Vielfaches besser, aber der Multiplayer ist mittlerweile großartig...
Klar war der am Anfang bugverseucht, aber welches Spiel war das anfangs nicht ?
Gothic 3, Assassin's Creed, Diablo 3, Sim City, Half-Life 2, Batman Arkham Knight, DayZ etc. etc. die Liste der unfertig auf den Markt gekommenen Spiele , bzw. fehlerbehafteten Launches ist gigantisch, also ist das groteskerweise quasi schon in der Industrie als "Standard" zu betrachten (siehe "Early Access")


----------



## Rising-Evil (16. Juli 2015)

azraelb schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht fehlt hier in der Sinlgeplayer Sparte Bulletstorm. An das Gameplay kommt noch immer kein einziger Shooter heran. Einzig vielleicht Bioshock infinite kann dank der Story mithalten.
> Auch das neue wolfenstein ist imho um einiges besser als Crysis...


"Bulletstorm" (uncut) war eine wahre Spielspaßgranate, zu schade, dass diese Spieleperle bis heute nicht fortgesetzt wurde



azraelb schrieb:


> Was Evolve und Titanfall in der Multiplayer Liste zu suchen habe weiß ich echt nicht. Vor allem Evolve ist doch DER Flop schlechthin.
> CS:Go dürfte z.B. um einiges beliebter sein



"Titanfall" hat sich zwar als Flop erwiesen, ist allerdings auf LAN-Parties (auch dank der Bots) eine riesen Gaudi, übrigens kann man das Spiel via Origin-Game-Time kostenlos ausprobieren...
Mein Rat an alle: unbedingt an der nächsten LAN ausprobieren !  

"Evolve"s Problem heißt 2K und ist eigentlich das wahre (geldgierige) Monster
Wie man ein Spiel mit dermaßen viel Potenzial total gegen die DLC-Wand fahren lassen kann, erzeugt bei mir nur ungläubiges Kopfschütteln...
Das Spiel an sich hingegen ist (aus Sicht der Jäger) sehr unterhaltsam, aber dennoch mein Tipp: Kauft es erst, wenn eine GOTY-Edition mit allen DLC's draußen ist --> so eine beknackte DLC-Politik darf keinesfalls Schule machen


----------



## belakor602 (16. Juli 2015)

Also irgendwie ist keine Ego-Shooter List ohne Counter Strike komplett. Ist der King der Ego-Shooter schlechthin!


----------



## Celerex (16. Juli 2015)

Was macht Crysis in der Liste? In der Headline steht was von "die besten Titel auf dem Markt". Was hat da eine Grafikbechmark in der Liste zu suchen?


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juli 2015)

Naja Teil 1 war ja mit dem Tarnanzug und dessen Funktionen ja noch innovativ. Wenn die Story auch naja mäßig war. Aber die anderen Teile ?


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2015)

interessanterweise hab ich wirklich jeden der hier empfohlenen sp-shooter gespielt. 
aber in der tat fehlt mir vor allem wolfenstein und auch rage, um ehrlich zu sein. 
dafür gleich 2mal bioshock....na ja...


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Juli 2015)

Kein Half Life 1 & 2 in der Liste? Beide gehören für mich auch heute noch zu den besten Shootern überhaupt. Abwechslung, Leveldesign, Atmosphäre, Gameplay ... da hat irgendwie alles gestimmt.

'n paar ältere Shooter, z. B. Unreal, No One Lives Forever, Alien vs. Predator 2 oder Star Trek Elite Force 2 würden auch noch gut in die Einzelspieler-Liste passen. Einige davon sind leider inzwischen ziemlich in Vergessenheit geraten.

Zu Crysis: Ich finde, Teil 1 war ein rund herum gut gemachter Shooter mit offenen Levels, dadurch vielen taktischen Möglichkeiten, toller Atmosphäre und Technik. Kein Über-Titel und die Story ist auch nicht sehr tiefgründig, aber mit Sicherheit ist Crysis kein schlechtes Spiel und weit davon entfernt, nur eine Technik-Demo zu sein. Da gibt es wesentlich schlimmere Beispiele.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2015)

@crysis: was neawolf sagt.
ich verstehe den "hass" auf das spiel wirklich nicht. 
aber muss ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juli 2015)

"Crysis" war in allen Belangen Top, nicht nur technisch. Darum bleibt dieser Shooter gleich neben "Far Cry 3" meine unangefochtener Genre-No.1! 
Und wirklich gute FPS mit so offenen Welten gibt es nicht sehr viele.


----------



## golani79 (16. Juli 2015)

Es fehlen meiner Meinung nach definitv die neuen Wolfensteintitel und auch Rage.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (16. Juli 2015)

Ist zwar kein Egoshooter aber ich finde das Sniper Eilte 3 ein toller Shooter ist und in der Liste fehlt.Grafik ist Altbacken aber  die KI schlägt sich ganz gut und die Zeitlupenkill Kamera ist schon heftig. Wer Spaß am Snipen hat sollte das Spiel dringend antesten.


----------



## LivingDulle (16. Juli 2015)

Crysis 3 ist ein guter Ego-Shooter, macht richtig Fun


----------



## kornhill (16. Juli 2015)

Single Player Ego Shooter:
Wolfenstein The New Order
Bulletstorm (uncut!)
Half Life 2 (+Episode 1+2)

Bei der vorhandenen Konkurrenz  COD als SP Shooter zu empfehlen finde ich fragwürdig. Da hätte Killzone oder Halo schon weit mehr gepasst. Ganz zu schweigen von Metro! Das einzige was mir einfällt was noch weniger SP Content liefert als COD ist Homefront!


----------



## BiJay (16. Juli 2015)

Crysis fand ich auch eher mäßig, da sind die Far Cry Teile schon besser. Sonst könnte man bei den Singleplayer-Spielen wirklich noch mehr als ein Dutzend andere nennen, wie vor mir schon einige aufgezählt wurden. Die Call of Duty Teile fand ich im Singleplayer auch immer sehr gut, wenn auch oft recht kurz. Die meisten stürzen sich da meist nur auf den Multiplayer.


----------



## Hoodium (16. Juli 2015)

kornhill schrieb:


> Single Player Ego Shooter:
> Wolfenstein The New Order
> Bulletstorm (uncut!)
> Half Life 2 (+Episode 1+2)
> ...



Der SP von CoD AW ist Hammer, da steckt eine Menge James Bond drin 
Ernsthaft, auch wenn's wieder nur 6 Stunden oder sowas waren, die 6 Stunden sind perfekt inszeniert ohne künstliche Längen.
Halo hat da im SP viel weniger zu bieten, Killzone 3 kommt da am ehesten noch ran (SF dann wieder gar nicht...fand ich nur grottig).

Und bevor ich's vergesse: Kein CS/TF, aber Evolve? Das ist doch der MP Flop des Jahres...


----------



## kornhill (16. Juli 2015)

Hoodium schrieb:


> Der SP von CoD AW ist Hammer, da steckt eine Menge James Bond drin
> Ernsthaft, auch wenn's wieder nur 6 Stunden oder sowas waren, die 6 Stunden sind perfekt inszeniert ohne künstliche Längen.
> Halo hat da im SP viel weniger zu bieten, Killzone 3 kommt da am ehesten noch ran (SF dann wieder gar nicht...fand ich nur grottig).
> 
> Und bevor ich's vergesse: Kein CS/TF, aber Evolve? Das ist doch der MP Flop des Jahres...



Aus SP Sicht hat mir COD zu wenig geboten. Bei fünf aufgelisteten Titeln würde ich es nicht mir rein nehmen, was natürlich Ansichtssache ist.
Bei einer Top 10 der SP Shootern wäre der COD4 MW Single Player bei mir schon dabei. Auch wenn ich mit den COD SP nicht wirklich warm werde.

Bei Shootern bin ich allerdings sehr eigen. 
Mir persönlich haben Unreal 2: The Awakening und Prey noch sehr gut gefallen. Würde ich beide vor einem COD mit in die Liste aufnehmen. 
Allerdings hatte ich auch Spaß mit Shadowfall, da ich die relativ offenen Levels, das Gunplay und die Umgebungen recht gut fand.

(Ich glaub ich brauch ein SF Setting, sonst bin ich bei Shootern meist draußen. Daher hab ich COD wahrscheinlich nicht die Chancen gegeben die es verdient hätte.)


----------



## Mav99 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auch alle der Single-Player Titel in der Liste gespielt. *Bioshock* (1) halte ich für stark überbewertet. Die Story war nicht schlecht aber spielerisch fand ich es nie so toll. Anfangs macht es viel Spaß aber irgendwann wird alles zur langweiligen Routine. Ich habe es in mehreren Anläufen bis heute nie geschafft das Spiel komplett durchzuspielen. *Bioshock Infinite* hat mir persönlich mehr Spaß gemacht, und ist insgesamt wirklich sehr gut, wenn auch nicht so herausragend wie manche behaupten. Die Bioshock Serie wurde zwar als geistiger Nachfolger von System Shock bezeichnet, kommt aber für meinen Geschmack bei weitem nicht an das Vorbild heran. 

*Crysis* (1) fand ich wegen der großen spielerischen Freiheit in den ersten Leveln sehr gut. Ab einem ganz bestimmten Punkt geht diese Freiheit aber verloren. Für mich ist das danach ein anderes Spiel, das mir bei weitem nicht mehr so viel Spaß gemacht hat. *Crysis Warhead* ist in diesem Zusammenhang noch empfehlenswert, Teil 2 hingegen nicht. Den dritten Teil habe ich noch nicht gespielt. 

*Far Cry 3* fand ich trotz aller - zum Teil berechtigten - Kritik am Ubisoft-Open-World-Prinzip sehr gut. Teil 4 ist mehr vom gleichen Spielprinzip in anderem Setting und macht genau soviel Spaß. 

Und *Call Of Duty* hat meiner Meinung nach in der Liste nichts verloren. Vom genannten Titel *Modern Warfare* habe ich drei oder vier Level geschafft, bevor mir die spielerische Bevormundung so sehr auf die Nerven ging das ich nie mehr weitergespielt habe. 


Was in der Liste auf jeden Fall fehlt ist *Wolfenstein: The New Order*. Einer der besten Single-Player Shooter seit vielen Jahren. (Den Prequel habe ich noch nicht gespielt, insofern weiß ich nicht, ob er ebenso gut ist.) 

Das unterschätzte *RAGE* fehlt ebenfalls. Die Shooter-Spielmechanik ist sehr gut und ich finde die Kombination aus Freiheit in den Außenbereichen und "Hubs" kombiniert mit eher linearen Innenbereichen und dem (Renn-)Fahren wirklich abwechslungsreich und unterhaltsam. 

Und natürlich fehlt *Borderlands*, besonders Teil 2, das zwar viele Rollenspiel-Elemente enthält, aber eben auch durch gelungenes Shooter-Gameplay überzeugt und sowohl Single-Player als auch Coop viel Spaß macht. 

Und wer sich nicht an der in die Jahre gekommenen Grafik stört kann immer noch bedenkenlos zu *Half-Life 2* greifen....


----------



## Aenimus (16. Juli 2015)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl - kein reiner shooter, aber das Spiel ist einfach der Hammer. Atmosphere overkill.


----------



## azraelb (16. Juli 2015)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> "Evolve"s Problem heißt 2K und ist eigentlich das wahre (geldgierige) Monster
> Wie man ein Spiel mit dermaßen viel Potenzial total gegen die DLC-Wand fahren lassen kann, erzeugt bei mir nur ungläubiges Kopfschütteln...



Die DLCs sind mir eigentlich egal... Selbst wenn alle DLC's kostenlos wären würde ich mir evolve nicht kaufen. Für mich war es das langweiligste FPS Spiel das is jemals gespielt habe.
Und das, obwohl ich ein großer FAN von L4D (2) bin...

edit: oh ja Borderlands ist für mich auch ganz oben auf der Liste... und die metro Spiele fand ich auch sehr unterhaltsam... wenn ich jetzt mal drüber nachdenke....

wobei aber trotzdem spielerisch/funtechnisch nichts an bulletstorm herankommt...


----------



## IceGamer (17. Juli 2015)

Ja, 2007 war ein sehr gutes Jahr für Freunde des gepflegen Ballersports 

CoD:MW hatte eine dermaßen geile Story/Erzählweise und war Atmosphärisch noch packender als der 2. Teil. Die Jagd hat mich bis zum Ende von MW3 interessiert, aber der erste Teil war einfach innovativ und genial 
Crysis fand ich auch sehr geil, wobei die Story mit den Aliens eigentlich ziemlich bescheiden wurde...


----------



## IceGamer (17. Juli 2015)

Hier fehlen aber einige Titel:

Singleplayer:

Half-Life 2?! Halloo?? 
GTA 5 (Open World Shooter)
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (Mit Mod's eines der besten Spiele überhaupt)

Multiplayer:

Payday 2
Counterstrike (Für mich gibt es nur ein wahres cs, 1.6, aber anscheinend ist GO auch sehr beliebt, da es aktuell ist, sollte man das auch mal aufzählen)


----------



## Freakless08 (17. Juli 2015)

Da fehlt Unreal (Singleplayer und/oder Coop) und Counter Strike 1.6.


----------



## Darklord272 (17. Juli 2015)

Evolve? Ernsthaft?
Das Spiel ist doch schon halbtot....
Da hättet ihr auch ebenso Battlefield Hardline reinschreiben können und das hat wenigstens mehr aktive Spieler.


----------



## Bast3l (17. Juli 2015)

Bin ebenfalls der Meinung dass Bulletstorm uncut, Rage, die beiden Star Trek Elite Force Teile, Metro und Syndicate (welches ihr aber wohl nicht nennen durftet oder?) fehlen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2015)

hm, nachdem hier alle so von bulletstorm schwärmen, sollte ich mir das vielleicht doch mal genauer ansehen.
uncut natürlich.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juli 2015)

IceGamer schrieb:


> GTA 5 (Open World Shooter)



GTA ein Ego-Shooter? Naja, weiß nicht, auch wenn es jetzt diese Ego-Perspektive gibt und man es mit Auge zudrücken eventuell nennen kann, so ist das Spiel eigentlich primär Action-Adventure, denn die primäre Perspektive ist ja nicht die Ego- sondern die Third-Person-Perspektive


----------



## kingston (17. Juli 2015)

Es ist nicht einfach so eine Liste zu erstellen, da doch viele Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Aber gewisse Titel sind bis heute noch top Spiele.
Mir persönlcih fehlt hier :

-Wolfenstein NO. Hat mir mehr Spielspass bereitet als Bioshock Infinite.

-Half Life 2. Hab ich mit Cinematic Mod und ohne mehrfach rauf und runtergespielt.

-S.T.A.L.K.E.R.- SOC: MIt Complete Mod einfach super Atmosphäre. Lost Alpha war auch ganz gut.

-Far Cry Blood Dragon. Kurz aber lustig. 80er revival.

- Metro Last Light - Gänsehautstimmung


----------



## Mav99 (17. Juli 2015)

Aenimus schrieb:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl - kein reiner shooter, aber das Spiel ist einfach der Hammer. Atmosphere overkill.


Stimmt die Shooter-Mechanik war solide genug um es dazu zählen zu können. 



Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, nachdem hier alle so von bulletstorm schwärmen, sollte ich mir das vielleicht doch mal genauer ansehen.
> uncut natürlich.


Geschmackssache. Ich fand das Spiel einfach nur öde. Für meinen Geschmack viel zu linear, und einfach nur stupides Dauer-geballer. Insofern habe ich es nicht sehr weit gespielt.


----------



## moeykaner (17. Juli 2015)

Shooter die ich empfehlen würde und die ich momentan spiele:

Counter Strike: Global Offensive
Reflex
Insurgency
Red Orchestra 2 / Rising Storm

Spiele auf die ich warte:

Rising Storm 2
Squad


----------



## Flo66R6 (17. Juli 2015)

Mav99 schrieb:


> Geschmackssache. Ich fand das Spiel einfach nur öde. Für meinen Geschmack viel zu linear, und einfach nur stupides Dauer-geballer. Insofern habe ich es nicht sehr weit gespielt.



Bulletstorm ist stupides Geballer? Das stimmt absolut nicht mit meiner Erinnerung daran überein. Bulletstorm (uncut, eh klar) ist für mich einer der Gehimtipps überhaupt! Super Spielmechanik, abgefarhrens Gameplay und super Inszeniert! Gehört für mich ganz klar zu den Top Shootern.

Rage fand ich eher mäßig, ich weis nicht recht woran es lag. Aber ich mag auch Borderlands nicht, auch wenn ich BL1 und 2 gekauft habe. Ich habe da nie lange durchgehalten. Claptrap ist für mich einer der nervigsten "Charaktere" in Spielen aller Zeiten.

COD Modern Warfare hat mich damals echt aus den Latschen gehauen. Das war einer der besten Shooter die ich bis dahin gespielt hatte. Übrigens fand ich den MP auch einmalig. Komischer weise fand ich alle COD die danach kamen uninteressant und habe danach bis MW2 nur noch die SP Kampagnen gespielt. Ok, bei WaW habe ich mich im Multiplayer versucht, allerdings war mir das zu "jaja, deine Mudder" Kiddies verseucht.

Die S.T.A.L.K.E.R und die Metro Reihe gehören für mich auch zu den Highlights, genau wie Bioshock 1. Ich mag russische Shooter und Bioshock fand ich damals revolutionär (Story, Art Design, Setting..). Bioshock Infinite fand dagegen ich ziemlich bescheiden und stinklangweilig. Auch HL2 hat mich nie vom Hocker gehauen. Auch nicht als es 2007 erschienen ist. Gespielt habe ich es, aber wirklich gut fand ich es nie. Das ist eigentlich komisch da es viele gute Spielmechaniken, exzellentes Leveldesign und eine gute Grafik hat(te). Ich glaube ich mag das look and Feel der Source Engine einfach nicht so gerne. L4D1 und 2 waren dagegen der Hammer (trotz gleicher Engine). Habe mit beiden Zusammen mehr als 300 Stunden verbracht..

Cysis fand ich bis zum Erscheinen der Aliens super. Danach flachte es ziemlich ab, wobei ich alle Teile gespielt habe. Warhead gefiel mir noch am besten. Crysis 3 war der technisch beste Teil. Insgesamt fand ich sie aber eben "nur" gut.

Im Multiplayer Segment geht für mich nichts über BF2 (inkl. der überragenden Mods! AIX, Forgotten Hope, Eve of Destruction, ACE Mod etc...) und L4D!

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2015)

Claptrap ist cool. Diskussionslos.


----------



## kornhill (4. Juni 2018)

Splatoon 2? Ein EGO-Shooter??? Ist das euer Ernst?


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (4. Juni 2018)

Die besten Ego Shooter Aller Zeiten und auf Platz 10 ist Destiny 2..., glaub die 2 muss da weg


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juni 2018)

Drei Jahre alte Threads wieder auszugraben ist relativ sinnlos.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Drei Jahre alte Threads wieder auszugraben ist relativ sinnlos.



Es gab ein Update beim ARtikel - deshalb ist das Teil wohl auch wieder aufgetaucht ... wäre ja nicht das erste Mal ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Juni 2018)

kornhill schrieb:


> Splatoon 2? Ein EGO-Shooter??? Ist das euer Ernst?



Wo siehst du da Splatoon 2?


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juni 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Es gab ein Update beim ARtikel - deshalb ist das Teil wohl auch wieder aufgetaucht ... wäre ja nicht das erste Mal ...



Achso. Dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## kornhill (4. Juni 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da Splatoon 2?



War auf Platz 2 zwischen BF1 und Overwatch gelistet. 
(man hätte auch zugeben können das man es falsch gepostet hat. Und ich hatte es mehrmals überprüft....)


----------



## Orzhov (4. Juni 2018)

Was wurde genau geupdatet?


----------



## solidus246 (4. Juni 2018)

Counter Strike ?!?!


----------



## SpieleKing (5. Juni 2018)

Was macht da bitte Far Cry Primal? Noch nicht mal ihr habt dem Spiel eine gute Wertung gegeben! Ich bitte euch, das ist zusammen mit Teil 2 das schlechteste Far Cry! Da würde ich definitiv Teil 3 und 4 vor ziehen!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2018)

Warum steht eigentlich bei drei Spielen (PS4) dahinter (obwohls die auch auf dem PC gibt)? :o


----------

